# What breed are they?



## Kenzie63 (Jul 25, 2012)

When we bought our new house and the past owners left their chickens there and I'm not sure what kind they are. Does anybody know? They both look exactly the same but with different color phases.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

There is a breed list with pictures on this sight. Maybe you could look there.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They kinda look like Colored Dorkings but I am not really sure since I dont own the breed and just going by online pics. 
How big would you say they are? Are you getting eggs? If so what color?


----------



## Kenzie63 (Jul 25, 2012)

They are both about a foot tall maybe shorter. And they're both males. Their used to be 7 all together but the previous owners sold all the hens and a fox/bobcat got some of the other males. Sadly these two got killed about a month ago and I was wanting to get some more because they are very pretty.


----------



## Greenfamilyfarms (Jul 15, 2012)

They look like Old English Game Bantams in Silver Duckwing and Fawn Silver Duckwing. 

The top 2 pictures - are they of the same 2 roosters pictured below them?


----------



## Kenzie63 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes they are


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Some kind of games or game crosses.


----------

